# Jersey heifer price?



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

How much is a registered Jersey heifer worth? She is four months old, still on mommas milk(fat) and her mom is a great hand milker. Huge udder HUGE teats. The heifer already has a nice little udder hanging there. How much should I ask for her?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

it would help to know where you are. The price varies by location. How common are jersey heifers in your area...etc?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

That is totaly up to you, but I charge 500 for heifer calves, and mine are registered. I`m not so sure I like the sounds of HUGE teats and udder, The bigger the udder and more swelling they get after calving, the bigger it gets in most cases. I hate udders that drag the ground, and I don`t keep them. They are hard to milk, and generaly don`t hold up well. But your idea of HUGE and mine may not be the same. >Thanks Marc


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

A registered Jersey calf around here would sell for $400 - $500 depending on the farm you got her from. If you plan to hand milk, large teats are good, usually. Do you have pictures of the pair? A huge udder on the cow isn't necessarily a good thing, especially if it hangs too low or the ligaments are weak. At just four months the heifer shouldn't have any kind of udder. It could be because she's overweight and her udder might be fatty?


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Alright so it might not be your idea of huge but in WNY this is one of the largest I have seen. We have mostly Holsteins in our area. And yes she was born with a noticeable udder, and already has teats nearly as large as my Holstein jersey cross that just freshened. But thatâs not saying much for the crossbred!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> At just four months the heifer shouldn't have any kind of udder. It could be because she's overweight and her udder might be fatty?


If so, milk fat in the udder goes away after weaning when they start to hit the teenage months. 
Fat in the udder put on by over-graining, may never go away and should be avoided by not feeding too much concentrate.
The pic of bulldogs heifer looks like all our dam-raised heifers. No problem with them ever milking to potential.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I have paid $1,000 for a reg. heifer in my area from local farms and have buyers who will pay that for our reg. heifers when we have them.

Depends on your area. . .around here, reg. heifers are almost unheard of and Jersey heifers of an quality, not sale barn type heifers. . .are basically unheard of.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice looking calf, how old is your cow? She looks like one of my older cows. Does the heifer nurse the rear teats? >Thanks Marc


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

The cow is four this year, and the heifer and adopted Holstein bull calf only nurse the left rear quarter once in a while, my hubby cleans it out once a day. That teat is a bit slow so they donât like to nurse it. Thanks for the advice, I think I'll ask $650 for her, sheâs a rarity around here.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Terrible low udder for a 4 yo. The heifer looks good though


----------

